# Columbus Ohio Changeling



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm slowing putting together a Changeling game.  I have some players but not sure if they will be interested.  We will most likely play Friday nights, but that has not been finalized.  We will be using the themes and ideas from the old Changeling game by Whitewolf with some of the rules updated using the nWoD.  And maybe a few ideas will be stolen from Dark Ages Fae, Deleria, GURPS Faeries, Ars Magica Faeries, and other books along that line.  I have books, I am not afriad to use them.  We will be playing in Minerva Park (it's southeast of 161 and Cleveland Ave).  Most of the players are rather new to Changeling.  If interested e-mail me at ChrisGath@gmail.com or post here or PM me or call me if you have my number.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2006)

Okay, anyone around here interested in playing Changeling?


----------

